# Axcel AX2000 or AX3000 for 3D?



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

I love the 3000 it works great for 3D and lets you shoot long distance also. The 2000 will work fine for 3D but I like the 3000 for the extra distance.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

either one will work:
AFTER you add lots of red loctite.....not a very dependable site...used to own two of them...neither one of them would stay together untill red loctite was used! then it worked fine


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sith of Archery said:


> either one will work:
> AFTER you add lots of red loctite.....not a very dependable site...used to own two of them...neither one of them would stay together untill red loctite was used! then it worked fine


I seem to remember a thread where you said this before...maybe I'm wrong. Funny, I have 2 and they work great, along with a lot of friends who have no problems. Take care of your stuff and it wont break.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

AX2000 works great for 3D, there's no need for anything bigger when only shooting out to 50 yards...


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Sith of Archery said:


> either one will work:
> AFTER you add lots of red loctite.....not a very dependable site...used to own two of them...neither one of them would stay together untill red loctite was used! then it worked fine


I have three of them and have never had anything come loose. In fact, I think the tolerances on them are really good and everything stays just where I want it. The very early models had some issues so they made some changes to make them more secure but after that, I have not heard of any problems.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

i had some problems out of mine. Blue loctite is what I used...works fine for a friend of mine now!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Crazy Coot said:


> I'm looking at getting either an AX2000 or an AX3000. This will be used only for 3D. Anyone have any input on which one I will need? Also, for those of you that have used this sight, how did you like it compared to Sure-Loc, CBE, etc.?


The 2000 should be plenty. I have seen a tape that went to 100 yds on a 2000. Either are GREAT sights though.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

i have the 3000, i have had it for 2 years and have not had 1 screw come loose on it ever...great sight!!!


----------

